# Solicitor near Ponte De Lima?



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Can anyone recommend an English speaking solicitor in the area of Ponte De Lima/Viana Do Castelo to assist with the purchase of a house?

Also can anyone confirm what the role of the solicitor is in the property purchase process in Portugal? I have two very good friends who are Portuguese and have both purchased multiple properties. They are both surprised that I am looking for a solicitor as they have never used one when purchasing a property? One will be acting as translator for me 
throughout the process.

Thank you


----------

